# SRAM S40's....good wheels??



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've put on more then 500 miles on these wheels and love them. They feel excellent and still true. I've hit some rough patches of road with these and they're still kicking it good. Good set of wheels for me. 

What's any of your opinions on these wheels? You heard how I feel about them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ssach (Jun 5, 2011)

A little bump. I am looking to pick up new wheels and was considering the American Classic 420 Aero among these and others. Feedback anyone?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

This video helped me with my decision. 

Peloton


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Guess what? Broke a rear wheel spoke on yesterdays ride going up a 15% grade. I was hauling butt up this hill and all of sudden it broke on me. It cut my ride from 78 miles to 36 miles. It sucked. Now I'm running my back up wheel set for now til I get my rear wheel fixed and trued. I mean this happened after 500 miles on them. I really like these wheels but not the most durable at this point.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Hauling butt and 15% grade is like saying you have a round square.. it just doesn't work.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

new2rd said:


> Hauling butt and 15% grade is like saying you have a round square.. it just doesn't work.


:thumbsup:


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I think you've answered your question


----------

